# [ 2014 ] Branson Options



## poorguy (Jun 19, 2014)

Trying to plan a trip to Branson for June 2015.  Wondering what might be the best option.  We have three kids.  Onsite amenities like pool and activities is the biggest priority followed up location close to other activities in town.

Based on reviews I put in OGS for Big Cedar.  I have HGVC points trading into RCI for a 2 Bedroom.

Wondering how likely it is I'll get Big Cedar.  I can book either French Quarter or Palace View in RCI now.  Should I take one of them, hold out for Big Cedar, or are their other options to look at for OGS.  If so, when does it seem likely my OGS might hit for those resorts?

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## MastiffMom (Jun 19, 2014)

We just returned from a week at the Welk Timber Ridge Lodges. It trades in II. Do you have access to II inventory? I just picked up a 1br on the site, but you could set up a search for a 2br. The 1br was very spacious and easily slept us in a king bed and a queen sleeper sofa. I actually booked there mainly for the pool. It was great! My kids had a blast. They had a good activity schedule, too. I would absolutely return. 

We've stayed at the Palace View. It was spacious and comfortable. I have no complaints about it - it just wasn't as nice as the Welk. Still, it's not a bad option. They have a 1-in-4 rule with RCI. 

We've also stayed at the Wyndham Meadows and seen units at the Wyndham Mountain Vista. Both are very nice with good amenities, but the sales staff is pushy and irritating. Definitely unplug your phones. 

If you have II access, consider Marriott Willow Ridge, too. It's actually in town (off the main strip, though), and it's nice as well. 

Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## MastiffMom (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh - also, I've read before that Big Cedar doesn't bank anything in summer, so your only shot at it would be if someone specifically traded their unit and you were lucky enough to grab it. 

I would for sure have a backup plan in place as it's unlikely you'll be able to trade for BC. 

The Wyndhams, Palace View, and Welk are out of town, but only a few minutes. We don't find any of their locations to be hugely inconvenient. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## laura1957 (Jun 20, 2014)

We just came back from Branson this week.  Stayed at French Quarter - great location.  It was just my husband and I this trip, no grandkids.  The pool setup seemed very nice, and they had a small playground nearby.  The staff was wonderful, and they seemed to have quite a few activities - but we did not participate in anything but the welcome breakfast with entertainment.  

Except for that long drive I would stay at the resort again.  Next time I would book a 2 bedroom even if it was just my husband and I - space was very tight even with just the 2 of us!!


----------



## poorguy (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  I only have access to RCI so will look into those other options.  Sounds like BC might be harder then the DVC trade we got this year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Cedar or the Wyndham properties would be my first thought. If Bluegreens Falls Village exchanges through I.I. that might not be bad. It's out of the way but if you can get a presidental unit at Silverleaf's Holiday Hills, those units were very nice and the resort had decent amenities. I'm not certain about the standard units at Holiday Hills. French Quarter Resort does trade through RCI and is a nice resort with a good location. I have a photo album of our recent stay at French Quarter. You can view the pics by clicking this link.  http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/Spinnakers-French-Quarter/40506462_DXXjRN


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jun 21, 2014)

poorguy said:


> Trying to plan a trip to Branson for June 2015.  Wondering what might be the best option.  We have three kids.  Onsite amenities like pool and activities is the biggest priority followed up location close to other activities in town.
> 
> Based on reviews I put in OGS for Big Cedar.  I have HGVC points trading into RCI for a 2 Bedroom.
> 
> ...



Wordmark Branson has 2 and 3 bedroom availability in June 2015. Are you interested in a direct trade? I'm looking for a 2 bedroom at Hilton Hawaii Village in January 2016-do you have access to that resort?


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 21, 2014)

poorguy said:


> Trying to plan a trip to Branson for June 2015.  Wondering what might be the best option.  We have three kids.



Have you looked at the TUG reviews?  I think they're ranked pretty well there.  Of course, there's no better choice than Big Cedar. Another one to consider is Stonebridge, which has a nice outdoor kid pool and is located right down the road from Silver Dollar City.  I know it's a pretty easy get on RCI.  If you plan on doing a lot of Branson stuff though in town, I'd recommend somewhere else.  The Wyndhams are a good choice because they do a good job on the activities and the clubhouse (at Mt. Vista or Meadows).


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 21, 2014)

I only know the Wyndham resorts.  There are a ton of activities at the Meadows, more than at the others.  I stayed at Mountain Vista and really liked it.  There are 2 outdoor pools, an indoor pool and a game room. Also there are planned activities. I think that kids would be fine at either resort, but there are more planned activities/facilities at the Meadows.

The Falls is closer to town, but only has a pool with a gazillion steps to descend to get to it. 

I recommend the Titanic museum!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 21, 2014)

Hit Branson for a couple weeks  each year,  so familiar with.

BC is great especially if you like nautical theme  but tough to get into. Also  couple miles up the road from  shows.

Welk is very nice but make sure you get 1 BR with  two FPs, not a lock off with LK.

Haven't stayed at FQ recently due to 1'/4 but last time there no activities due to fire. Understand Place  View bought.

Stayed at 3 BR  at Palace view in May  and  nice. However  sampler show  sold out  two days early.

Also, stayed at 2 BR  at Sormy Point and more like BC. Would  definitely return.

Own at Wyndham Meadows  and nice, Mt Vista nicer. Lots actives but many sell out. Falls is pits.

Doing the Capitan's  room on  Branson Belle is great but has gotten pricey. 
 I wait and buy tickets there as  advance purchase discounts not that great.

Be sure  and get map showing red, blue and yellow routes locals use. 

Can get on  e-mail list.


----------



## poorguy (Jun 21, 2014)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Wordmark Branson has 2 and 3 bedroom availability in June 2015. Are you interested in a direct trade? I'm looking for a 2 bedroom at Hilton Hawaii Village in January 2016-do you have access to that resort?


I do have access to HHV with my points, but only at 7 months as it's not my home resort.  Depending on the type of room, it can get to be quite a few points and more than I would have available to me for this trade, due to other plans I have made with my points.  I think the real tough part would be I wouldn't be able to book this for you until 7 months prior so there's a lot of time between now and then and it's not a given I will be able to get in.  Thanks for the offer though.



ace2000 said:


> Have you looked at the TUG reviews?  I think they're ranked pretty well there.  Of course, there's no better choice than Big Cedar. Another one to consider is Stonebridge, which has a nice outdoor kid pool and is located right down the road from Silver Dollar City.  I know it's a pretty easy get on RCI.  If you plan on doing a lot of Branson stuff though in town, I'd recommend somewhere else.  The Wyndhams are a good choice because they do a good job on the activities and the clubhouse (at Mt. Vista or Meadows).


Yep.  Thanks.  I realize my question was overly broad, I guess I was more interested in thoughts on availability which the reviews don't really address.

Lots of great idea.  Thanks for all of the responses and I appreciate the link to the photos.  Looks like my best bet may be to grab French Quarter or Palace View.  Sounds like we would be happy with them.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 21, 2014)

poorguy said:


> Looks like my best bet may be to grab French Quarter or Palace View.  Sounds like we would be happy with them.



LOL - why those two over the Wyndhams?  No problem with me, but in my mind those two choice on your list are at least a couple of notches below, especially with kids.  And you shouldn't have any problem getting Mt. Vista or Meadows on RCI.  Just my opinion though.  Anyhow, have a great time!


----------



## poorguy (Jun 21, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> LOL - why those two over the Wyndhams?  No problem with me, but in my mind those two choice on your list are at least a couple of notches below, especially with kids.  And you shouldn't have any problem getting Mt. Vista or Meadows on RCI.  Just my opinion though.  Anyhow, have a great time!



Good question.  Currently those two are available in RCI and the Wyndhams are not.  Sometimes I tend to be impatient and not want to wait.  That's why I was trying to find out when some of the other resorts might pop up in RCI.  

I am sort of wavering at the moment.  Started looking into Stonebridge a little more and liking that now.

I might just have to add the Wyndhams to my OGS and see what happens.  I do have a whole year before we're going after all...


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jun 21, 2014)

poorguy said:


> I do have access to HHV with my points, but only at 7 months as it's not my home resort.  Depending on the type of room, it can get to be quite a few points and more than I would have available to me for this trade, due to other plans I have made with my points.  I think the real tough part would be I wouldn't be able to book this for you until 7 months prior so there's a lot of time between now and then and it's not a given I will be able to get in.  Thanks for the offer though.




Thanks for your honesty and good luck. You might want to add WM Branson to your list of possible RCI trades. Not sure how the location works, never been there but looking at it here and on the WM resort web page it looks like a nice place. Will have to put it on my bucket list.

If you have never stayed at a Worldmark you'll find it to be clean, well equipped and with great front desk  housekeeping and maintenance staff.   Be aware that the resort "host" works for the sales department..You won't find stainless steel appliances and granite counter tops, but you will find spices, a blender and a fully stocked kitchen. 

Its been said that Worldmark may not be a Cadillac but it's a damn nice Buick.


----------



## momeason (Jun 21, 2014)

We really liked the Marriott. the location and the property are nice.
Maybe you can find a Marriott owner who wants to go to a Hilton property.
in II, Branson is an easy trade even in summer with an OGR.

We stayed at the Marriott in the spring on a bonus week.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 22, 2014)

poorguy said:


> Good question.  Currently those two are available in RCI and the Wyndhams are not.  Sometimes I tend to be impatient and not want to wait.  That's why I was trying to find out when some of the other resorts might pop up in RCI.
> 
> I am sort of wavering at the moment.  Started looking into Stonebridge a little more and liking that now.
> 
> I might just have to add the Wyndhams to my OGS and see what happens.  I do have a whole year before we're going after all...



If you open a search for the Branson Wyndhams a year early, I feel very confident you'll get a hit.  Be careful and make sure you get either Mt. Vista or Meadows (I don't recommend the Wyndham at the Falls).

On Stonebridge, if you plan on visiting town frequently, I'd probably pass on Stonebridge and go with the Wyndhams.  If you plan on doing Silver Dollar City or Table Rock quite a bit, then SB is not a bad choice at all.  

On SDC, look into going the first day at 3pm and you'll get the next day for free.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 22, 2014)

Also, I noticed that the TUG reviews on the Branson Wyndhams are kind of messed up.  It appears they've merged Wyndham Meadows and Wyndham Falls together for some reason and that is really going to distort the whole process of getting good information.  Hopefully an administrator can clean that up, I'm not sure whose responsibility that is.


----------



## poorguy (Jun 22, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> If you open a search for the Branson Wyndhams a year early, I feel very confident you'll get a hit.  Be careful and make sure you get either Mt. Vista or Meadows (I don't recommend the Wyndham at the Falls).
> 
> On Stonebridge, if you plan on visiting town frequently, I'd probably pass on Stonebridge and go with the Wyndhams.  If you plan on doing Silver Dollar City or Table Rock quite a bit, then SB is not a bad choice at all.
> 
> On SDC, look into going the first day at 3pm and you'll get the next day for free.



Cool.  Thanks.  I have never been so this is the kind of info I was looking for.  Guess we gotta decide where we will spend the most time.


----------



## MelBay (Jun 29, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party here, but if you can get into Branson Yacht Club or Stillwaters, those are great for families.  Right on the lake, lots of ducks to feed, paddle boats, etc.  And it's right on Indian Point, which is where Silver Dollar City is - easy in & out - you're always going the opposite way everyone else is going.  

DH has stayed at the Wyndham and likes it, but he prefers to be on the lake.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 29, 2014)

poorguy said:


> Trying to plan a trip to Branson for June 2015.  Wondering what might be the best option.  We have three kids.  Onsite amenities like pool and activities is the biggest priority followed up location close to other activities in town.



With 3 kids I would also shoot for a location that was convenient to/from Silver Dollar City.

George


----------



## poorguy (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice.  After a lot of back and forth we decided to try Stonebridge.  We liked the look of the photos and the reviews were good.  We thought if anything we would spend the most time at SDC so that location would work.


----------



## jcr (Jul 23, 2014)

We have never been to Branson.  What would you recommend in terms of activities for kids under 7?


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 23, 2014)

jcr said:


> We have never been to Branson.  What would you recommend in terms of activities for kids under 7?



Of course there is SDC.  If you're staying at the Wyndhams you'll have a pretty nice list of activities to choose from.  Or I would personally recommend the river and lake activities - boating, swimming, canoeing/kayaking, hiking, etc.  Branson has some very decent hiking trails within the city limits. 

There are also shows for kids - pets, magic, etc.  The magic shows are always a hit with the young ones.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Jul 23, 2014)

jcr said:


> We have never been to Branson.  What would you recommend in terms of activities for kids under 7?



Have you seen the Best Branson activities for kids thread? 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206893


----------



## silentg (Sep 14, 2014)

somewhereoutthere said:


> Have you seen the Best Branson activities for kids thread?
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206893


What activities do you recommend for 2 60 year olds? We are staying at Branson in the Meadows in October. We want to see Liverpool Legends and have a reservation for brunch, but otherwise, what do you suggest? This will be our first visit to Branson!
TerryC


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 14, 2014)

silentg said:


> What activities do you recommend for 2 60 year olds? We are staying at Branson in the Meadows in October. We want to see Liverpool Legends and have a reservation for brunch, but otherwise, what do you suggest? This will be our first visit to Branson!
> TerryC



Terry, all the messages we've been sending to each other it completely escaped me that you're going to Branson.  Check out this forum for the latest info.  My user name is the same there.

They are a friendly bunch and will answer specific questions.

http://www.1branson.com/forum/

We enjoyed Six and The Sons of The Pioneers.  We are in your age group.

See post #2 in this thread as well as the other posts.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198383


Make sure you check the purple building for discount tickets.  Not all shows are included but there is no BS and no presentations.

John


----------



## silentg (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks again John!


----------



## poorguy (Jun 7, 2015)

Well we are here at Stone Bridge this week.  Have a nice 2 bedroom in the Villas section.  Spacious and clean though feels a bit dated.  We are very pleased.  The complex is huge and spread out.  If anyone has any questions while I am here I can try and answer.

The roads in here are a bit narrow and hilly so I am looking for suggestions for good running routes if anyone has one.  I ran out at Table Rock Lake this morning and loved it.


----------

